# Tanks for low power mod



## Scadoosh (15/9/16)

Ive got a low power mod 'Smoant knight v1' 60watt with standard Talos v1 tank.

What tanks pull easier?
Ability to recoil?
and does it come with rebildable deck
22mm max O.D as what mod takes .
number of vent holes? 2 prefered due to mod .
Not too juice thirsty .

Was looking at TFV8 BB . Seems to fit my liking so far . are the diy coils good on lower powered mod? if they are then how is the juice consumption ?
However is there any other that give it a good running or better for a lower powered mods ?

Thanking You


----------



## Lushen (15/9/16)

Have you tried a Kanger Subtank Mini.
It has an RBA and is 22mm.


----------



## RichJB (15/9/16)

I wouldn't recommend the Baby Beast. The stock coils that come with it are rated 40-80W and 50-110W. So you can't reach the top end of the coil's power range on your mod. Besides, the Baby Beast is 24.5mm so it won't fit. And no Smok tanks rate as economical on juice. So it doesn't really fit any of your criteria.

The obvious answer would be the Serpent Mini 22mm but I'm not sure how tanks fit in the Smoant with its cage design. The Serpent Mini might be too short. If you're looking at a proper rebuildable (i.e. an RTA, not a sub-ohm tank with an RBA) one of the better ones would be the OBS Ace. Just make sure it's the updated one, the original Ace had some issues. It's a lot taller than the Serpent Mini so it should stick out of the cage enough that it doesn't hinder your vape. It has a single coil rebuildable deck which would be good for a 60W mod. If you pop a kanthal or N80 DIY coil in there at 0.5-0.9Ω, you should get a decent vape at 30-50W. It will also be quite miserly with juice as a single coil in that wattage range.

It's not the RTA I'd recommend but the Smoant is going to nix tanks like the Serpent and Avo 22 imo, they are just too short to live comfortably in that mod cage. If you're not set on rebuilding, the Melo 2 and 3 tanks come in 4ml capacity and could be used with ceramic cCell coils, which are available a lot more widely than the OBS Ace coils. They're 22mm and tall too, so they'd stick out of the cage.

Check and see if the cage if will take a 23mm tank. The Augvape Merlin is 23mm, is tall, 4ml capacity and has a killer single coil deck to rebuild on. I'd prefer that to the Ace but don't know if it will fit at 23mm. Also maybe check the Serpent or Avo 22 just to be sure, they might well be tall enough to work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I wouldn't recommend the Baby Beast. The stock coils that come with it are rated 40-80W and 50-110W. So you can't reach the top end of the coil's power range on your mod. Besides, the Baby Beast is 24.5mm so it won't fit. And no Smok tanks rate as economical on juice. So it doesn't really fit any of your criteria.
> 
> The obvious answer would be the Serpent Mini 22mm but I'm not sure how tanks fit in the Smoant with its cage design. The Serpent Mini might be too short. If you're looking at a proper rebuildable (i.e. an RTA, not a sub-ohm tank with an RBA) one of the better ones would be the OBS Ace. Just make sure it's the updated one, the original Ace had some issues. It's a lot taller than the Serpent Mini so it should stick out of the cage enough that it doesn't hinder your vape. It has a single coil rebuildable deck which would be good for a 60W mod. If you pop a kanthal or N80 DIY coil in there at 0.5-0.9Ω, you should get a decent vape at 30-50W. It will also be quite miserly with juice as a single coil in that wattage range.
> 
> ...



I too was just about to mention the serpent mini.
Avo 22 is also good but a bit harder to come by.
I say these 2 because of 2 reasons.
1- excellent flavour
2- single coils

With a small device you wanna use as little power as possible this is much easier to achieve with a single coil build.

But yes you gonna have to make sure with the serpent mini that it protrudes out enough of the smoant tank enclosure.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/16)

I like the Subtank/TopTank Mini for this application. It's easy to use, light on juice, will fit well in this mod and gives you the option of easy to find standard coils or RBA base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scadoosh (17/9/16)

Thank you for the input.


----------

